# What would you call this color



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just wondering what the color would be on this squeaker, It has a lot of red and maybe slate in it. The mother is a Slate bar and the father is white if that helps. I can take some more pics if anybody wants. Thanks


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

*Color*

That is a grizzle


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Ditto akbird... it is indeed a grizzle.. beutiful bird! tahnks for the pic!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

I have one like that bit I thought it was called a tort  http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/-about-torts-30500.html


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I had not heard of a tort before. that's pretty interesting.


----------

